# Putting Duals on a Tractor



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

Seems like every year, I put the Duals on my Tractor, it feels like a never ending Struggle, to get them on. They are the T Rail type Dual, size 18.4 X 38's. I'm not sure if its the bit of Rust, on the Dual part of the that inserts, inside the inner part of the Rim, on the Tractor Tire.

And to remove them, I pretty much have to put a chain through the hole where you can insert a chain, wrap the chain around the tire, and take another Tractor, and Yank the Dual off of the Tractor.

I'm pretty much getting to the Point, where I really don't want to put the Duals on the Tractor, but in this Sandy Loam Soil I have here, I don't have much of a choice, other wise when I Harrow my Hay Fields, ill be cutting Ruts.

Would anyone have any Suggestions, to getting these Duals, a lot easier, than I'm doing? Thanks in Advance. Bruce.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

You could an inch out of the spacers and weld them back up. The smaller spacer diameter should solve the problem.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I always grease the mating surfaces. Also I put the inner tire on a 4" ramp for monting and dismounting. One side goes really smooth; around two minutes. The other around five as I have to tap the sleeve as I apply the lock


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Your removing them the way I am. Have heard of making a wedge and running the tractor over it. When I had my first ones I would unsnap them and drive on a ridge but then they are scattered from where they are stored and they don't always come off in a timely manner.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Sounds about right for T rails. If they fit too loose then they get to moving around and you won't be able to keep the draw bolts tight.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

It was easier 20 years ago to put duals on then it is now. haha To take them off my spacers have a hole around 2 in diameter I stick a big bar in and just pry them off, you just need to pry solid against the other rim.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

I have a 5 ton floor jack, I just jack one wheel off of the ground, about 3'', 4'' off of the ground, thread a chain through the hole in the spacer, and lift the dual, into place, with the loader tractor. That's where he work starts, have a Heck of a time, getting them tied down. I even had to use the bucket on the loader, and Ram them fully on, with the tractor.

Takes 2, or 3 hours to do, when the job, should only take an hour, or so. I'm thinking, maybe taking the Die Grinder, with buffing wheels, and remove he Rust, and like hillside hay suggested, put some grease, around the mating edge, of the spacer of the Dual.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Bruce Hopf said:


> I have a 5 ton floor jack, I just jack one wheel off of the ground, about 3'', 4'' off of the ground, thread a chain through the hole in the spacer, and lift the dual, into place, with the loader tractor. That's where he work starts, have a Heck of a time, getting them tied down. I even had to use the bucket on the loader, and Ram them fully on, with the tractor.
> 
> Takes 2, or 3 hours to do, when the job, should only take an hour, or so. I'm thinking, maybe taking the Die Grinder, with buffing wheels, and remove he Rust, and like hillside hay suggested, put some grease, around the mating edge, of the spacer of the Dual.


Sound like a lot of work. I'm still putting them on manually and usually by myself. Mine are not t-rail but wide clamps that snap onto the outer edge of dual rim. I drive the tractor up on a block instead of messing with a jack. I think takes maybe half hour to do the tractor.

Just tightening the bolts won't draw your rim in?


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Hub mount duals, takes longer to find impact and socket then to put them on!


----------

